# #13-00-89-003: Vehicle Software Enhancements - (Mar 27, 2013)



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Subscribed* 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope this means that the 2014 rear camera will be upgraded to include the guiding lines such as those on my father's 2013 XTS.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The rear camera grid lines is patented and GM has been unwilling to pay the patent license. After driving my son's 2013 ECO MT with rear camera I'm not sure why you need the grid lines.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would just be fine with the success rate of Pandora and my phone working hand in hand. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope this means they will update my DIC. The 50mpg max on the gas mileage screen drives me nuts. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I wonder if this will be free for vehicles out of warranty. I have 2011 and I'm sure there could be some software updates to the system by now. They should also inform anyone with onstar that an update is available for your vehicle with the monthly reporting.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> I hope this means they will update my DIC. The 50mpg max on the gas mileage screen drives me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I know what you mean. I have to flip mine to metric to get numbers above 50 MPG. 4.7 L/100KM = 50 MPG so anything below 4.7 and you're ahead. Quick conversion is 235/MPG = L/100KM or 235/(l/100km) = MPG. This display was updated for the 2013s.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> The rear camera grid lines is patented and GM has been unwilling to pay the patent license. After driving my son's 2013 ECO MT with rear camera I'm not sure why you need the grid lines.


2013 malibu ECO has the guidance lines, not sure if the new ones still do, maybe GM got sued.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

obermd said:


> I know what you mean. I have to flip mine to metric to get numbers above 50 MPG. 4.7 L/100KM = 50 MPG so anything below 4.7 and you're ahead. Quick conversion is 235/MPG = L/100KM or 235/(l/100km) = MPG. This display was updated for the 2013s.


I emailed Chevrolet and asked about this. I'll post back when I get a response. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I hope Holden take this up. I know it has a global labor code, but they are a few years behind the rest of the world.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The rear camera grid lines is patented and GM has been unwilling to pay the patent license. After driving my son's 2013 ECO MT with rear camera I'm not sure why you need the grid lines.


I would at least like to have the camera w/o all that extra stuff you had to pay for.



spacedout said:


> 2013 malibu ECO has the guidance lines, not sure if the new ones still do, maybe GM got sued.


my mom's escalade has the lines that bend when you turn the wheel. Did they ever put a camera in the Camaro yet? that thing needs a camera or at least the mirror UPS and the mail trucks have on the back.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The newer Buicks all have the guidance lines in their backup cameras so I don't know why the Cruze can't? Yes, I know about the patent thing, but does Buick use someone other than Panasonic for the intellilink infotainment system and camera?

The overall picture quality of the Cruze's backup camera is pretty pitiful in my opinion and I hope they improve that as well. If Chevy needs to partner up with whoever supplies Buick with their backup cameras and software, than thats what they should do because Cruze customers deserve it.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> I emailed Chevrolet and asked about this. I'll post back when I get a response.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


GM rep called me. Currently they don't offer this sort of update. Darn. He's supposed to make a note that there is a request for it though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> GM rep called me. Currently they don't offer this sort of update. Darn. He's supposed to make a note that there is a request for it though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Anything now?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> The newer Buicks all have the guidance lines in their backup cameras so I don't know why the Cruze can't? Yes, I know about the patent thing, but does Buick use someone other than Panasonic for the intellilink infotainment system and camera?
> 
> The overall picture quality of the Cruze's backup camera is pretty pitiful in my opinion and I hope they improve that as well. If Chevy needs to partner up with whoever supplies Buick with their backup cameras and software, than thats what they should do because Cruze customers deserve it.


My loaded 2013 Verano doesn't have the guidance lines but it does have the camera with the rear parking assist which gives warning signs on the camera display that change from yellow to flashing red to solid red the closer you get to an object.


----------

